# RF Power 650 vs. New School



## advsign (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello,

I have been out of the stereo deal for 20+ years, but I still have my old school RF Power 650 and I am considering getting 2 15" subs.

Question is how does the old school 650 compare to the new amps out like Sundown. 

What would be better. New 3000 RMS Sundown amp and 2 subs or connect my old RF Power 650 to some matching RMS 15's?

Looking forward to the response.

Now I have 2 slim profile 12" with a New RF 1000 watt amp, but ready to do a blow through in my truck and go bigger. Super Crew Sub | Just another WordPress site


----------



## nadaclue (Nov 8, 2006)

Is the RF Power 650 one of the fan cooled rectangular amps from around '92-94ish?

I had a friend who at one pointed had collected one of every RF amp from the 80's-2000's. He had a room dedicated to them.

Back on topic, the biggest benefit you'll see to a new amp versus the older amps is efficiency. The new board designs suck up way less power per watt than the old boards. The other thing I sometimes worry about with older amps is the integrity of the electronics used, how well each step in the path so to speak has aged. Don't get me wrong, I love old school amps; there's a beauty to the old amps that seems to be missing now. But the new technology is ridiculously more efficient and so much smaller.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Try it. Like it? Keep it. Don't like it? Get new amp.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

what is the power specs for the rf amp? and how under rated is it likely to be..only rf amp I've ever owned was a punch 150 the bbq grill style one and it did some serious damage on lowend with a pair of ported atomic 12s..i think that system is still in my grammas garage lol.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

The Power 650 was and still is a great amp. It is underrated good bit. I love old school amps, but you get so much more power for your money today. Amps are more efficient with Class D design and many are much smaller. Plus, today they all have crossovers, bass control, etc.


----------

